# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  Βρήκα ένα πουλί

## giorgos@

παιδια στην προσπαθεια μου να βρω το κοκατιλ που εχασα ,βρηκα ένα πουλακι ανυμπορο πισω από την πορτα μου .μεσα στο σπιτι ,ειχε περασει από κατω.τι ρατσα είναι  .είναι μωρο δεν μπορει να πεταξει τι να το ταισω ;

----------


## giorgos@



----------


## johnakos32

Να το αφήσεις ελεύθερο εκεί που το βρήκες μια χαρά μπορεί να φάει και αν έχει ανάγκη οι γονείς του θα το βοηθήσουν. 
Καλύτερα επικοινώνησε με την Ανιμα.

----------


## Gardelius

Γιώργο χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος από τις φωτό που είδα....

ο Δημήτρης περιγράφει εδώ 

*Βρήκα νεοσσό χελιδόνι*πως να το ταΐσεις ... 

Μερικές ακόμα φωτό θα βοηθούσαν αλλα προέχει να δεις τι θα κάνεις με το μικρό.

Διαβάζεις το θέμα και τα ξαναλέμε.

----------


## xrisam

Aν είσαι κοντά στον Ταύρο ή αν μπορείς να πας μέχρι εκεί θα ήταν καλύτερα να το πας στην Άνιμα.

----------


## giorgos@

παιδια δεν είναι χελιδωνι και είναι ανυμπορο .είναι αρκετα φιλικο με εμεναα  .μου ουρλιαζε ρυθμικα σαν να ηθελε να το ταισω

----------


## Pidgey

Γιώργο το καλύτερο που μπορείς να κάνεις για το πουλάκι είναι να το πας στην ΑΝΙΜΑ. Αν για οποιοδήποτε λόγο δεν μπορείς τουλάχιστον επικοινώνησε *άμεσα* μαζί τους.

Δες και τα παρακάτω:
*Βρήκατε ένα τραυματισμένο  άγριο ζώο;*

*Οδηγίες για νεοσσούς*

----------


## HarrisC

Δενδροφυλλοσκοπος αν και δεν φαινεται καλα η  σουιτακι(χαϊδευτικο ονομα)

----------


## xrisam

Δεν φαινεται στις φωτογραφίες καλά.

Είναι καπως έτσι?

----------


## Efthimis98

Το πουλάκι είναι πετροχελίδονο ! Να το ταΐσεις άμεσα γιατί δεν το βλέπω καλά. Είναι ευαίσθητο πουλί. 
Λοιπόν, αν δεν το πας στην ΑΝΙΜΑ, που πρέπει, τότε κάνε το εξής. Σε ένα δωμάτιο με κλειστές πόρτες και όλα αυτά, δες αν μπορεί να πετάξει. Αν όχι, τότε το βάζεις στο κλουβί και το αφήνεις στην εξώπορτα σου. Το ταΐζεις με την συνταγή που θα βρεις στο λινκ που σου παρέθεσε ο Ηλίας, και περιμένεις λίγο πιο μακρυά να δεις αν έρθουν να το ταΐσουν οι γονείς του. Αν έρθουν πας, ανοίγεις το κλουβάκι και το αφήνεις στους γονείς. Αν όχι, συνεχίζεις να το ταΐζεις μέχρι να πετάξει! 

Μην χάνεις χρόνο, και το λεπτό μπορεί να αποβεί μοιραίο. Στην ΑΝΙΜΑ αυτή την εποχή πάντως γίνεται χαμός από τέτοια πουλιά!

----------


## Efthimis98

Δες αυτό, τα πετροχελίδονα λέγονται αλλιώς και σταχτάρες!
Έχεις τρις εναλλακτικές, είτε να κάνεις την συνταγή του Δημήτρη, είτε έναν από τους δύο αυτούς τρόπους!




> *Χελιδόνια – Σταχτάρες* Η τροφή επιλογής είναι ξηρά τροφή αναπτύξεως για γατάκια, η οποία  πρέπει να βραχεί λίγη ώρα για να μαλακώσει.Ιδανική για το σκοπό αυτό  είναι η *KITTEN DEVELOPMENT CHIKEN της PRO PLAN*. Εναλλακτικά  μπορούμε να τα ταΐζουμε μερικές φορές με  ασπράδι σφιχτοβρασμένου  αυγού. Οι σταχτάρες (πετροχελίδονα) είναι σχετικά εύκολες στην ανατροφή  και μπορεί ένας ιδιώτης να ανταπεξέλθει στη διαδικασία, εφόσον φυσικά το  θέλει. Είναι απαραίτητο να μη χαλάσουν τα φτερά τους και να μη  λερώνονται, οπότε πρέπει να κρατούνται σε χαρτόκουτο με συνεχώς καθαρό  υπόστρωμα (χαρτί κουζίνας, πετσέτα κλπ. ) . Όταν οι φτερούγες σε κλειστή  στάση ξεπερνούν τουλάχιστον κατά ένα εκατοστό την ουρά, το πουλί μπορεί  να απελευθερωθεί. Για την απελευθέρωση διαλέγουμε έναν ανοιχτό χώρο  χωρίς καλώδια ΔΕΗ και μακριά από αυτοκινητόδρομο και πετάμε το πουλάκι  με δύναμη στον αέρα. Προσοχή: Σε περίπτωση που κατά την ανατροφή  αντιληφθούμε ότι σταματάει να τρώει με όρεξη και έχει κάποια σάλια στο  στόμα πρέπει να επικοινωνήσουμε επειγόντως με την ΑΝΙΜΑ.
>  Τα χελιδονάκια παρουσιάζουν πρόβλημα στην επανένταξη γιατί είναι πιο  εξαρτημένα από τους γονείς απ’ ό,τι οι σταχτάρες. Όταν φτάσουν σε ένα  ικανοποιητικό μέγεθος και διαπιστωθεί ότι πετούν, πρέπει να βρεθεί μια  περιοχή με χελιδόνια του ίδιου είδους και να ελευθερωθεί το πουλάκι στη  φάση που τα μωρά των φωλιών έχουν αρχίσει τα πρώτα πετάγματα και  διδάσκονται από τους γονείς να κυνηγούν. Έτσι έχουν κάποιες πιθανότητες  να μιμηθούν κι αυτά τα άλλα άτομα του είδους τους.
> 
> ,40612

----------


## giorgos@

> Δεν φαινεται στις φωτογραφίες καλά.
> 
> Είναι καπως έτσι?


Αυτο ειναι τι να το ταισω

----------


## xrisam

Το πρωτο είναι Πετροχελίδονο το δεύτερο Σκεπάρνας(apline swift), είδη χελιδονιών και τα δύο στις εικόνες. Τρωνε ακρίδες, εντομα γενικά, σκουλίκια. 

Κάνε αυτο που σου παραθέτει ο Ευθύμης:

...............Η τροφή επιλογής είναι ξηρά τροφή αναπτύξεως για γατάκια, η οποία   πρέπει να βραχεί λίγη ώρα για να μαλακώσει.Ιδανική για το σκοπό αυτό   είναι η *KITTEN DEVELOPMENT CHIKEN της PRO PLAN*. Εναλλακτικά  μπορούμε να τα ταΐζουμε μερικές φορές με  ασπράδι σφιχτοβρασμένου  αυγού............................


Να υποθεσω ότι δεν τηλεφώνησες στην Άνιμα?

----------


## Gardelius

Γιώργο εύχομαι να ενήργησες *άμεσα* με βάση αυτά που σου είπαν τα παιδιά ....

----------


## Steliosan

Το πουλακι αν εμεινε 3,5 ωρες αταιστο αν τα εχει καταφερει θα ειναι θαυμα και ποιος ξερει ποση ωρα ηταν εκει νηστηκο ελπιζω οντως κατι να του εδωσες να φαει πριν ποσταρεις.

----------


## jk21

ειναι σταχταρα (πετροχελιδονο ) και το ποσο προχωρημενη αναπτυξη εχει ,θα το καταλαβουμε αν δουμε το μηκος της ουρας

ελπιζω να εχει ηδη ταιστει με τη συνταγη κιμα ,ψωμιου ,αυγου λαδιου ,ασβεστιου 

100 % εγκυρη που εχει μεγαλωσει για 10ετιες νεοσσους ,μεχρι η ελλειψη χρηματων να οδηγησει τις οργανωσεις στις κονσερβες που και αυτες κανουν 

αν δεν ταισες ,μαλλον δεν ζει πια 

σε καθε περιπτωση επικοινωνησε με την ΑΝΙΜΑ μηπως το αναλαβει ,γιατι μαλλον σε βλεπω διστακτικο (λογω απειριας ) να προχωρησεις το μεγαλωμα μεχρι την απελευθερωση

----------


## giorgos@

Το πηγα στην ΑΝΗΜΑ και μου ειπαν οτι ειναι σταχταρα και ειναι ενηλικο.θα το ταιζουν αυτοι

----------


## Pidgey

Μπράβο Γιώργο!!! Έκανες το πιο σωστό και το καλύτερο για το πουλάκι!

Σου είπαν αν έχει κάτι; Άρρωστο, τραυματισμένο;

----------


## jk21

τι ωρα το πηγες Γιωργο; ποση ωρα ηταν στα χερια σου αταιστο;

----------


## giorgos@

Στις 7 και μιση  το πηγα .δεν μπορουσε να πεταξει αν και μου ειπαν οτι ηταν ενιληκας

----------

